# Bench grinder choice



## KagedCreations (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello All!

Last week was my birthday and I ended up getting two separate bench grinders. After some research I'm fairly certain the Delta is the better choice but am looking for opinions either way.  

Delta -

Shop DELTA Delta 6-in Bench Grinder at Lowes.com

Ryboi- 
Ryobi 8 in. Bench Grinder Green-BG828G - The Home Depot


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 10, 2015)

Most Woodturners I know prefer a 8" slow speed grinder....Check Woodcraft. They have both a 1/2 and also a 1 horsepower Rikon models. Then, Jet and others on up the price scale.
Then you upgrade the wheels to a better stone wheel or go to a CBN Wheel.

The 8" wheel gives your chisels a preferred grinding arc and removes less material.

Other folks use what they have or can afford.

Good luck!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 10, 2015)

Neither one. You do want a slow speed grinder and you do want a 8" wheel. After that your choice for brand. All the same. Just when you get it make sure it runs well and is not off balance. Run it without the wheels on it and check for vibrations. You will also want to get some quality friable wheels 80 and 120 grit is good for sharpening and shaping tools. Stay away from the CBN wheels for now. Too expensive.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday!  I have the delta variable speed, and it works great for me!


----------



## Wildman (Nov 11, 2015)

Have 3400 RPM 6” grinder been using for more than twenty years. Have sharpened tools 8” grinder and like them but until old one dies not ready to throw old one away. 

Guess saying size (6” or 8”) no-load speed not really important to me.  

Guess should talk about friable aluminum oxide wheels for your new grinder white/pink wheels and cost. 

Grinding Wheels

I buy Norton K-hardness wheels because they last longer than white wheels but white wheels less expensive.  Camel sells both white & pink wheel with K-hardness for less money but spend a lot of time truing them up so don’t buy them anymore. 

I want CBN wheels but don’t really need them!

Do you have a sharpening system? Still feel Basic Wolverine with optional Vari-grind jig a great accessory. 

What should you keep or return?  Wish had your problem, but like you favor the Delta variable speed!

Good luck!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have norton wheels for my 6" delta variable speed as well - but they're blue...can't recall where i bought them, but it was a LONG time ago!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 11, 2015)

One thing here. If you had to choose between the 2 then the Delta is the one but my point is why not take them both back and step up to one that is designed for sharpening tools. Buy once. Buy an 8" Delta. Just because a grinder can sharpen tools does not mean it is the ideal one. Don't settle is my point.


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 11, 2015)

I have the 1/2 HP 8" Rikon Slow Speed (it was the only one at the time- 1 HP just came on the market recently).  I like it very well.  I got it on sale at Woodcraft for $99.00.  They have sales on it from time-to-time.I have a Wolverine Sharpening Jig  to use with and get consistently good results.


----------



## Charlie69 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've always used a 6" high speed grinder and sharpen free hand.


----------



## Mengtian (Nov 12, 2015)

I have the Rikon 80-805 slow speed grinder (you can purchase from Performance tool line with no taxes and free shipping for 139.00)  Pricier than what you are looking for but it is slow speed and good quality.

I also have the Wolverine system which is super nice.


----------



## Sabaharr (Nov 12, 2015)

My overpriced 2 cents worth is return them both to the store and take the refund to get a slow speed 8" with sharpening wheels. While expensive, Woodcraft has the right tool for the job and know what they are talking about, usually.


----------



## KagedCreations (Nov 12, 2015)

I appreciate all the advice everyone and to take both back actually never really crossed my mind. I'll have to look more into my options. I'm really new at this (less than a year) and have been sharpening by hand with wet stones up until this point. 

At least there seems to be a consensus that I need to get the Wolverine jig.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 12, 2015)

KagedCreations said:


> I appreciate all the advice everyone and to take both back actually never really crossed my mind. I'll have to look more into my options. I'm really new at this (less than a year) and have been sharpening by hand with wet stones up until this point.
> 
> At least there seems to be a consensus that I need to get the Wolverine jig.



Yes to the Wolverine. It will give you repeatable consistent grinds. Get the varigrind jig for bowl gouges. With this set up, if is fast and easy to touch up your chisels.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 13, 2015)

Not sure will ever resolve bench grinder size or motor no-load RPM speed discussion! 

Fact a slow speed grinder 1725 to 2000 RPM’s will blue your tool just as fast as 3400 RPM grinder.  When sharpening your tools need light pressure & clean wheels to avoid bluing a tool no matter how fast or slow your grinder goes! 

Okay to blue HSS while sharpening is a myth! 

Only advantage to Rikon 8” ½ HP slow speed grinder is those white friable wheels and when on sale for $100.  Today that grinder would cost me about $168 with shipping & sales tax.  My nearest Woodcraft store is a three to four hour round trip drive.  

Only real advice can give when buying a bench grinder is buy locally and understand merchants return refund policy.  That way not paying for shipping & restocking fees if things go south.  Read those not so positive reviews as well as favorable on that Rikon!  

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: RIKON Power Tools 80-805 8" Slow Speed Bench Grinder, ,

Not knocking Rikon, getting a bad grinder regardless of brand can and does happen.  Warranties very limited, so exchange or refund much easiest way to go! 

So if live close to a WoodCraft and Rikon grinder on sale go for it.  To me driving 5 to 10 minutes to my Lowe’s or Home Depot makes more sense for the money.  So either the Delta or Dewalt grinders at Lowe’s or Home Depot would work for me and buying a set of wheels no big deal for me!  Yes, would have to buy friable wheels or CBN wheel, but that’s okay for me.

Shop DELTA Delta 8-in Grinder at Lowes.com

DW758&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3482725&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

How do explain returning both birthday presents?


----------

